# N scale layout question



## Ghostscale (Feb 23, 2010)

I am trying to work out the design on my n scale table I am setting up. My dilemma is that I have only so much space. My layout size is "L" shaped, the bottom of the "L" is 3 1/2' x 4' and the top of the "L" is 5' x 2 1/2'. I have never done a full setup with N scale (just basic circle setups), and I have been considering flex track for the bulk of the setup since I will have some tight turns and inclined rails. I have been told flex is the best for these types of layouts.

My main issue I am told, would be that if I am running a Kato train I should run Kato track only. Is this always true for a train? I have not found any Kato flex track. So would it be possible to use flex with kato track?

Thanks for any help


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

basically the question is how high your rail is - code 83, 55 (sometimes even 40 for N) vs depth of the flanges. if Katos require higher code rail, they will run on any brand as long as it is at least that required code. otherwise flanges hit the ties.

also i'd be very careful in bends and grade transitions. yes you can bent it easily but make sure you not creating impossible radius. even easier to screw up then in larger scales i hear


----------



## Ghostscale (Feb 23, 2010)

That makes sense Tank, thanks. I have no purchased the track yet since the table is not yet built. I should start the table within a couple weeks, after I draw out the track design then I will look at the track.

Where do you find the rail code? I am looking on line at kato right now and cannot seem to find rail codes anywhere. Also I did manage to find some flex that looks like Kato makes.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

OK...there are a few questions that you are looking for answers to.First,let's clear one...it's not true that Kato locos only run on Kato track,the same for Atlas locos that don't need Atlas track either.However,there may be some restrictions that relate more to the loco's age than their brands.If you want to run older locos with deeper wheel flanges,you'll need code 80 tracks (whatever brand) but if you are to run exclusively newer locos then your choice of track is less restrictive as they'll run on code 55 just as well,being equipped with thinner wheel flanges.If you try to run older locos on Atlas code 55 track,wheel flanges will likely hit the spikes.An exception though is Peco C55 wich is in fact C80 track buried deeper in the ties to look somewhat like C55 but will still allow deeper flanges.This is my personal choice since I have a collection of older steamers but I have to say that Atlas C55 looks much better.In a word,C80 is the "anything goes" code while code 55 may be more of a problem.
I have installed both Atlas and Peco C80 flextrack and like them both.Atlas has only one sliding rail (always install inside the curves) but have those useful small holes every few ties to nail them down wich Peco don't have.On the other hand,Peco turnouts are quite rugged.Well installed,they'll operate flawlessly for years and can be equipped with their own twin-coil motors wich are strong and reliable too.
There are other brands of tracks,but I couldn't comment them as I have never used any of them.It is obvious that you don't know much about tracks,so I suggest that you take your time to investigate the subject carefully before buying.Good trackage makes your layout and this is the area where shortcuts or savings usually don't pay on the long run.Quality means economy.


----------



## Ghostscale (Feb 23, 2010)

Will do Brakeman. And yes, I am new to this hobby, and tracks I know very little about. But I will definitely do my research when it comes to the tracks. The info you guys have provided has been extremely helpful.


----------

